# Dandruff after keratin treatment - help!



## at7815

So I had the brazilian keratin treatment done about two weeks ago.  The results are amazing and my hair looks very healthy and shiny so I'm happy.  However, just this week, I've developed a serious case of dry scalp.  I've talked to a few girls who've had the treatment done and they all say they experienced the same thing, to just wait it out for about two weeks.  The problem is, I hate dealing with the flakes!  It's really embarrasing.  Has this happened to anyone here?  If so, any suggestions on what to do about it?

I'm thinking of putting some extra virgin coconut oil on my scalp tonight to help moisturize it.  I don't think it'll strip the treatment since it doesn't have any chemicals, any thoughts?

TIA.


----------



## DC-Cutie

EVCO works wonders for itchy scalp, so does Jojoba oil (which is closest to the sebum, that we produce naturally)...

not to alarm you, but if the dandruff still persist, you may need to see a dermatologist.


----------



## at7815

DC-Cutie said:


> EVCO works wonders for itchy scalp, so does Jojoba oil (which is closest to the sebum, that we produce naturally)...
> 
> not to alarm you, but if the dandruff still persist, you may need to see a dermatologist.



Thank you!  I have jojoba oil at home so I'll try that.  How should I apply it?  I know that if it gets worse, I'll have to go see my dermatologist.


----------



## DC-Cutie

at7815 said:


> Thank you! I have jojoba oil at home so I'll try that. How should I apply it? I know that if it gets worse, I'll have to go see my dermatologist.


 
just take some on your finger tips and massage your scap for about 10 minutes.  Leave it on overnight and wash in the morning.  give it time to work your scalp...

hope it gets better


----------



## at7815

DC-Cutie said:


> just take some on your finger tips and massage your scap for about 10 minutes.  Leave it on overnight and wash in the morning.  give it time to work your scalp...
> 
> hope it gets better



Thank you!  I followed your advise and used jojoba oil last night and my scalp is at least ten times better today!


----------



## DC-Cutie

at7815 said:


> Thank you! I followed your advise and used jojoba oil last night and my scalp is at least ten times better today!


 You're very welcome - sharing is caring 
Happy to hear that it worked.  I know your scalp is thanking you


----------



## kira21

at7815 said:


> So I had the brazilian keratin treatment done about two weeks ago. The results are amazing and my hair looks very healthy and shiny so I'm happy. However, just this week, I've developed a serious case of dry scalp. I've talked to a few girls who've had the treatment done and they all say they experienced the same thing, to just wait it out for about two weeks. The problem is, I hate dealing with the flakes! It's really embarrasing. Has this happened to anyone here? If so, any suggestions on what to do about it?
> 
> I'm thinking of putting some extra virgin coconut oil on my scalp tonight to help moisturize it. I don't think it'll strip the treatment since it doesn't have any chemicals, any thoughts?
> 
> TIA.


 
Hello...amybe you can choose from any of these simple DIY remedies (without destroying ur colored hair)
 A mixture of olive oil and almond oil is a good combination for getting rid of the scalp problem.
 You can even mix ginger with olive oil and apply to the scalp. Leave it for 15 to 20 minutes and wash off with plain water.
 A combination of crushed rosemary and olive oil can also show wondrous results in the treatment of dandruff.
 Garlic and Oregano are excellent remedies for getting rid of dandruff. Both oregano and garlic have strong anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties that helps in killing micro-organisms causing dandruff. Crush them, make it a paste then massage on to scalp.
HTH


----------



## ilov3pink105

at7815 said:


> So I had the brazilian keratin treatment done about two weeks ago.  The results are amazing and my hair looks very healthy and shiny so I'm happy.  However, just this week, I've developed a serious case of dry scalp.  I've talked to a few girls who've had the treatment done and they all say they experienced the same thing, to just wait it out for about two weeks.  The problem is, I hate dealing with the flakes!  It's really embarrasing.  Has this happened to anyone here?  If so, any suggestions on what to do about it?
> 
> I'm thinking of putting some extra virgin coconut oil on my scalp tonight to help moisturize it.  I don't think it'll strip the treatment since it doesn't have any chemicals, any thoughts?
> 
> TIA.


  Interesting because the same thing happened to my sister and me. When I told the stylist she said it was not due the the treatment but our 2nd time around the same thing happened. I will try the suggestions....


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

I had the brazilian blowout and the hair stylist said that ppl often experience dry scalp.  His reccomendation was to massage vitamin e oil onto the scalp.


----------



## LatteGrl

This happened to me too after my keratin treatment.  I also noticed that the girl applied the treatment on my scalp and I even told her before hand that I heard that applying it to the scalp can cause dandruff.  My scalp appears to be peeling more than it is small flakes.  I think it's the Keratin peeling of my scalp.


----------



## angelrem

Thanks for this post! I had the Brazilian Blowout done about two weeks ago too. And have been getting crazy dandruff for two or three days. I tried coconut oil, and it helped, but I still have the dandruff. Guess I'll have to wait it out. Overall, I'm still happy with the Brazilian Blowout. Glad to know the dandruff thing didn't happen to just me!


----------



## angelrem

angelrem said:


> Thanks for this post! I had the Brazilian Blowout done about two weeks ago too. And have been getting crazy dandruff for two or three days. I tried coconut oil, and it helped, but I still have the dandruff. Guess I'll have to wait it out. Overall, I'm still happy with the Brazilian Blowout. Glad to know the dandruff thing didn't happen to just me!



Quick update. I bought Scalpicin at a drugstore yesterday, and it works wonders. It's clear and has a watery consistency. Didn't add product weight to my hair. I put in last night, washed my hair this morning, and before blowdrying, put a bit more on the patch of scalp that was producing the most dandruff. Styled as usual, couldn't even tell I'd put it in on my scalp. 

Today I had my hair done, and the stylist said she, too, had a Brazilian Blowout, and experienced the same. But also said the Scalpicin seemed to be working (except in one patch I missed). 

Just thought I'd share with anyone else that arrives at this post after getting dandruff from a Brazilian Blowout


----------



## terrywinkle

Try reading this article, it may help.

http://hometreatment.net/home-remedies/skin-hair-and-nails-problems/home-treatment-for-dandruff/


----------



## butterfly_baby

after just posting it in another thread, maybe it helps you here too...

i swear by this kerastase product..i got rid of all my dry patches on my scalp with that..


----------



## princess_vivi87

where did u do your keratin treatment? pls go back to the saloon and refer to the technician to assist your problem asap


----------



## coffeebeene

I've had a keratin treatment (coppola) 4 times, and the last two times I've had issues with dandruff following the treatment. I finally broke down and used Head and Shoulders, which almost cleared it up entirely. Check with your hairdresser about that though...I don't think it made any difference with my Keratin results, but you never know


----------



## koreany

My scalp is very flakey sometimes too, recently tried redkin scalp repair it helps, but doesn't completely moisturize


----------



## leatherhag

I've had my second keratin treatment (also coppola) a month ago and I'm getting similar scaling problems on my scalp. The hair therapist didn't disclose this early on so I'm getting anxious. Its not red or itchy and I've never had it before that's why I'm pretty sure its not dandruff. It's great I got to see some home remedies for this annoying problem.

I'd like to ask those who've had multiple keratin treatments if the scaling got worse or did it improve afterwards?


----------



## IslandAmy

Thank you so much for posting this. I had the Brazilian blowout done a few weeks ago, and I've had really bad dandruff this last week - huge obvious flakes everywhere (and I never get dandruff). I've looked everywhere and couldn't figure out why this was happening. Because of this wonderful thread, I bought some coconut oil and have massaged my head a few times and it's clearing up. PHEW. I don't think I'll get the BB again, too gross.


----------



## Chellatji

at7815 said:


> So I had the brazilian keratin treatment done about two weeks ago.  The results are amazing and my hair looks very healthy and shiny so I'm happy.  However, just this week, I've developed a serious case of dry scalp.  I've talked to a few girls who've had the treatment done and they all say they experienced the same thing, to just wait it out for about two weeks.  The problem is, I hate dealing with the flakes!  It's really embarrasing.  Has this happened to anyone here?  If so, any suggestions on what to do about it?
> 
> I'm thinking of putting some extra virgin coconut oil on my scalp tonight to help moisturize it.  I don't think it'll strip the treatment since it doesn't have any chemicals, any thoughts?
> 
> TIA.



The same happens to me and I want to ask how many times did u have to apply oil on your scalp before it got better?


----------

